# Vintage collection of guitars



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

No idea if this has been posted before. I thought it was in interesting auction.
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Gibson-Fender-Th...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

How high are the fees for a auction starting at 10 000 000? But there's not enough of all the axes, so I'm not sure I will bid on it...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have few large penny jars in the basement. I think there should be enough there to start. 

Gawd, in Pickering yet. That's right next door.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I've got that photo he uses in the ad in my music room. I bought it from Tundra Music several years ago when they used to be based in North York.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Now *here* is a collection for sale










http://elderly.com/articles/dopyera/


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Interesting is an understatement. No action on that account for over three years and then this? Small picture, no list of guitars, vague wording. As a matter of fact the wording is almost identical to the poster auction. My spidey sense is telling me scam auction from a hi-jacked account.

It does make a nice poster though.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

J S Moore said:


> Interesting is an understatement. No action on that account for over three years and then this? Small picture, no list of guitars, vague wording. As a matter of fact the wording is almost identical to the poster auction. My spidey sense is telling me scam auction from a hi-jacked account.
> 
> It does make a nice poster though.


It's Ed MacDonald...he's the guy that had the Vintage Guitar show in Pickering for a few years...It's an old pic and I would be surprised if many of those guitars are still in the collection.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

That ad is really to sell the posters.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> It's Ed MacDonald...he's the guy that had the Vintage Guitar show in Pickering for a few years...It's an old pic and I would be surprised if many of those guitars are still in the collection.


Ed MacDonald was Tundra Music I believe. I thought that was who it might be. I couldn't figure out anyone else who would have a collection like that in the GTA. Looks like he's cashing in and getting out.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I have few large penny jars in the basement. I think there should be enough there to start.
> 
> Gawd, in Pickering yet. That's right next door.




And only $40,000 US to bring them over...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bobb said:


> Now *here* is a collection for sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's one I would love to have--if money was no object, I'd make an offer on it.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

I heard that Elderly is asking about $300,000 for the Dopyera collection and that includes two workbenches but not the staircase in the photo.


----------



## steve_chiro (Oct 25, 2007)

It's a pretty shady auction. I wrote to the seller four times asking if I could get a list of what's in the collection, I got only one answer that just said, "are you looking for something specific?" then nothing else. Who would bid on this not even knowing what's in it?


----------



## dusty tolex (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey he's in pickering I could just drive down and save the shipping.

dt


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

> I've got that photo he uses in the ad in my music room. I bought it from Tundra Music several years ago when they used to be based in North York.


I've got it too. Got it from Tundra. That was an opportunity past. I remember seeing preCBS strats in his shop for $5000 and thinking how expensive they were. That was 10 years ago. Sure wish I'd bought one now.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

I was gonna bid on that, but his feedback is only 11...:banana:


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

ccuwan said:


> I've got it too. Got it from Tundra. That was an opportunity past. I remember seeing preCBS strats in his shop for $5000 and thinking how expensive they were. That was 10 years ago. Sure wish I'd bought one now.


Uhhh......maybe not. If Ed ever had a pre-CBS Strat for sale 10 years ago for 5K..... It was likely a re-finned, re-necked, re-decaled, changed pickguard guitar. But likely would have ORIGINAL re-wound pickups.......or at least one original re-wound pickup. :smile:

ED used to try to drum up business before his guitar shows by putting up for auction some very expensive pieces at exorbitant prices. Then say this guitar will be available for viewing at the Canadian vintage guitar show in June. So I don't know what he's up to here.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

you guys sus'd him out: just sellin' posters looks to me..

I had a run in or 2 with Ed a long time ago, very odd, definately didn't give the buyer much credit............I'd be surprised if he actually sold anything.

I'm with Pete, his stuff also was never straight, "issues" is being kind.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Uhhh......maybe not. If Ed ever had a pre-CBS Strat for sale 10 years ago for 5K..... It was likely a re-finned, re-necked, re-decaled, changed pickguard guitar. But likely would have ORIGINAL re-wound pickups.......or at least one original re-wound pickup. :smile:
> 
> ED used to try to drum up business before his guitar shows by putting up for auction some very expensive pieces at exorbitant prices. Then say this guitar will be available for viewing at the Canadian vintage guitar show in June. So I don't know what he's up to here.


Cash flow problems?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

nonreverb said:


> Cash flow problems?


Good deduction.


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for correcting my illusion of failure. Seems like there are not many fans of this guy out there. 
I think he organized a guitar show about a year ago north of Toronto, (Vaughn or Richmond hill). I went. A variety of used retailers there. Nice stuff, very expensive but fun to look at.


----------



## meloveguitars (Dec 18, 2008)

I went to the Tundra store on Kingston Road in Scarborough a few times, and the last couple, it had changed and was named Love Music, and the main floor mostly had just normal stuff, with a few old things in there like some so-so Harmony, a Supro Dual-Tone, maybe some other stuff.. but mostly standard music store fare, just like new guitars, I think largely geared to students.

So anyway I was talking to the guy in there, this younger guy in his early 20s, really really weird guy. I mean weird. Really weird. Anyhow, so I was pointing to the top floor of the store, which isn't a whole floor, it's a balcony that runs around the top of the store, and you could see it was packed with all these vintage guitars. So I was saying to the guy hey, can I go up and just look around, I don't need to try or touch anything, just looking, and he was like "oh yeah well" (god I wish I could type out his voice, he's weird) "Ed sold his whole collection to this other guy, but the other guy is kind of weird and he only comes in by appointment and he doesn't really like when I phone him to make an appointment" and like whatever, just basically a weird guy describing another weird guy, and the upshot was just that no, I couldn't go look at the guitars up there. Frustrating.

I haven't been in there since, just cause there's no real point, this was about the same time Encore Music Exchange (which is 5 or 10 minutes away) changed owners and started to really suck, so I don't even know if the store is there, if the old guitars are there still, or what's up, just a weird place.

Anyway just thought I'd go offtopic a bit since I was reading this thread and it reminded me of that.


----------



## meloveguitars (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh one other thing I remember, the flyers for that Tundra-run vintage guitar show used to always say that there would be security guards in the parking lot making sure noone sold/traded guitars outside the show floor, which always seemed kind of funny to me. Then one day I got the flyer for the annual yard sale that Encore Music Exchange did and the old owner Dave (really cool guy) had written at the bottom "DEALS IN THE PARKING LOT ENCOURAGED!!!" haha. I miss the golden years of Encore.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

The funniest thing is paypal covers insurance up to 315 $ whew thats worth it now!hwopv


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, I did get a part or two from Ed. And still have two of them, 15 years later. So I guess it all works out.

JV Tele bridge with '68-'82 s/s slugs (US) installed in fairly worn holes. $125 or so, 15 tears ago. Sent to a friend to rescue his Korean Lite Ash, kept the slugs and run them in my alder '62 clone;

'60s style US Tele ashtray. At least $100, same time period. Very much still in use.

US Pre bridge, possibly '70s. At least $100, same time period. In use.

So I'm judiciously not going to pile on. I knew what I wanted and when I wanted it.


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Encore*

Has it really taken a dive with the new owners ?
I bought a straight up 74 Strat from him last spring, good deal.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

audiorep2 said:


> Has it really taken a dive with the new owners ?
> I bought a straight up 74 Strat from him last spring, good deal.


 
You're talking about Encore Music Exchange in Scarborough? No, it hasn't taken a dive. As a matter of fact I'd say business is picking up substantially and due in no small part to the new guitar tech named Gene. He's already received the thumbs-up from 3 forum members here including myself. Don't go by the current website and the inventory listed there either. That hasn't been changed for months. I was talking to Dave about that the last time I was there and he's going to get somebody new to overhaul the website. They do have some good things there and of course there are some so-so items as well. I never know what to expect when I walk in there.


----------

